# BarryD



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Can someone wake him up, his fruitcakes has gone tits up


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still working for me Barry.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaah....

his excluder programme may well have been activated deliberately, or not.....

Very sophisticated piece of technocra9p, it deliberately disenfranchises some readers, even though they have paid their membership fees to him.....

Sounds very similar to the Con Party..... (deliberate shortening) 🙃


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your casting nastursions Dave.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Only in your mind......

My post (like many them I am sure 😂 ) says absolutely nothing, it's your mind that has suggested the nasturtiums.......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

F/C been working OK for me yesterday and today.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What you on about? Its working fine.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> What you on about? Its working fine.


It wasn't last night, kept timing out, all other site where ok, working this morning though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> It wasn't last night, kept timing out, all other site where ok, working this morning though.


It wanted to go to bed because you were keeping it up too late.:wink2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> It wasn't last night, kept timing out, all other site where ok, working this morning though.


Hmm, Nobody else has mentioned it but thanks for the heads up.

Its run by Pro Boards as you may know and if it goes off which is rare there isnt a lot I can do to be honest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Put another shilling in the meter. 1/-

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Hmm, Nobody else has mentioned it but thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Its run by Pro Boards as you may know and if it goes off which is rare there isnt a lot I can do to be honest.


Ahh, the ubiquitous get out clause, blame somebody else for your faulty choices.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> Ahh, the ubiquitous get out clause, blame somebody else for your faulty choices.


That is a bit harsh as we have had little trouble with Proboards unlike VS who often do not even answer when contacted.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Ahh, the ubiquitous get out clause, blame somebody else for your faulty choices.


I wonder if you have the expertise to sort things out ? Barry is a person of immense skill as regards IT, so if he says he cannot do anything I would accept that. Many times when such things are followed through it ends up as a local problem caused by an error in the settings on a platform or perhaps the dreaded cookies - it is worth deleting cookies, closing the computer down for 30 seconds before relaunching it - very often that sorts out local issues.

You may already have tried that, I do not know, but is is often recommended as a helpful first step that often sorts things.

Try it and let us know - many people have not encountered your problem, myself included.

Good luck :nerd:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As forums go its remarkably reliable and stable. I dont believe there are any issues with it. Certainly the problem of some video clips not playing appear to be down to the individual devices coping with different types of clips. Its probably a good reason for youtube as Youtube sorts out any format issues and plays the clip on a common platform. If it did crash the other night, nobody else had that issue.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Penquin said:


> I wonder if you have the expertise to sort things out ? Barry is a person of immense skill as regards IT, so if he says he cannot do anything I would accept that. Many times when such things are followed through it ends up as a local problem caused by an error in the settings on a platform or perhaps the dreaded cookies - it is worth deleting cookies, closing the computer down for 30 seconds before relaunching it - very often that sorts out local issues.
> 
> You may already have tried that, I do not know, but is is often recommended as a helpful first step that often sorts things.
> 
> ...


 My IT skills are pretty good, have been playing with computers since I bought my first one , a Sinclair ZX81, looked after the IT in the last company I worked for so I am wise to the foibles of PC's.
I just like winding Barry up.
Proboards has been quite resilient, you some times get a problem page but try again and it is OK, a few of the users appear to have problems watching video's at the moment but I use Firefox in windows and the only time I get problems is if I have too many tabs in use (I have over a hundred) my memory gets gobbled up, a quick Firefox reboot sorts out the problem.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth Barry, a hundred tabs open? It's rare for me to have four open and even then I try to limit that number.

Seems hit and miss for me on Baz inc using Win10 Pro via Edge. Doesn't seem to make any difference going via Chrome or Firefox.
But I have always had a problem viewing a linked video here on mhf unless I see and click the YouTube link first.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its pretty clear to me that the issues people are having with videos is nothing to do with either this forum or Fruitcakes, its the type of file that is posted and an incompatibility with certain devices and browsers. Thats why youtube, Vimeo and usually facebook work. Youtube and Vimeo accept nearly every format of video but they play it back in a format that pretty much every device and browser can cope with. Roger on FC posts all sorts of short clips from a variety of sources as do many people now and this clearly creates a problem for some particularly it seems on mobile devices. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Strewth Barry, a hundred tabs open? It's rare for me to have four open and even then I try to limit that number.
> 
> Ray.


I have over a hundred in total, as I open each one it uses memory, I normally get to 40-50 open then have to reboot as the pc starts to slow down.
I do read all the newspapers in a morning as well as all the forums and the facebook groups I belong to not forgetting the weather forcast, these open tabs soon build up.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That probably explains things then as yes I use YouTube but not Vimeo or anything else so I may well not have encountered that problem.

Apologies for not realising your IT savvy state - I just gave the usual sort of advice that I can manage.

I think if I have 10 tabs open that's more than enough.... I could never cope with 100+ as it must be hard to see what each one is.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I usually only have Skype, WhatsApp, mhf, AOL open all day. Anything else gets closed as soon as I have used or viewed.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wtf?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ello ello elllo Baz. Been doin favours for young girls have we.???

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ello ello elllo Baz. Been doin favours for young girls have we.???
> 
> Ray.


Not for some time now Ray. Sadly.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Both posts reported.

It might add more value if others report them too.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for deleting both spam posts VS.
.


----------

